# Speedy Continentals



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Coming down M 40 & M 25 yesterday, in pouring rain and horrednous traffic holdups, found myself in outer lane ( in car ) being overtaken on inside lanes by a German and an Italian Regd motorhomes.
I found myself in their company all way to M25/M26 slip road. 
Guess they must been heading for Dover.
But you have seen the way they drove. Madness let loose.
I was able to cruise in car at good 70 (+ a bit ) and the Italian sat on my tail when he could or passed down inside where possible.
The German was equally brave (?) and kept pace by switching lanes whenever a hold up occurred. 
And this was in poor light conditions with loads of spray.
I was dreading a coming together somewhere, for the drivers seemed oblivious of any othe vehicles or the poor driving conditions for motorhomes.
I trust they arrived at Dover safely :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

so I ask why were you in the outer lane which is -the overtaking lane- and not in one of the other lanes. 
And if conditions were as bad as that why were you doing 70mph.


cabby


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

WingPete said:


> Coming down M 40 & M 25 yesterday, in pouring rain and horrednous traffic holdups, found myself in outer lane ( in car ) being overtaken on inside lanes by a German and an Italian Regd motorhomes.
> I found myself in their company all way to M25/M26 slip road.
> Guess they must been heading for Dover.
> But you have seen the way they drove. Madness let loose.
> ...


Can't comment on German drivers but I know Italian drivers are notorious for tailgating or pulling out on you. Did he have rosary beads in his window? I think they generally rely on these to get them where they're going safely. Next time we're in Italy I'm taking mine.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> so I ask why were you in the outer lane which is -the overtaking lane- and not in one of the other lanes.
> And if conditions were as bad as that why were you doing 70mph.
> 
> cabby


Just what I was thinking.

Anyone who can be overtaken on the left isn't driving correctly, especially if it's by a motorhome. :?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

julie1 said:


> Can't comment on German drivers but I know Italian drivers are notorious for tailgating or pulling out on you. Did he have rosary beads in his window? I think they generally rely on these to get them where they're going safely. Next time we're in Italy I'm taking mine.


steady on , we re not that bad but i must admit since we stopped flashing and using the horn to signal impending overtaking , things are not as clear !

Not sure about the german , but the italian would be in a bit of a rush for a decent meal after a spell in the uk !!!!!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> so I ask why were you in the outer lane which is -the overtaking lane- and not in one of the other lanes.
> And if conditions were as bad as that why were you doing 70mph.
> 
> cabby


I agree Cabby. If you ignore the Highway code and do not return to the inside lane after overtaking and doing 70+ you are hardly in a position to be critical of others.

To my mind if you leave enough room for a motorhme to overtake you on the inside you deserve an endorsement on your license!!


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Fair comment, but I was tailgated by a German registered Hymer coming up the A1 this morning (I was in the car not the MH) whilst making progress at about the legal limit. Got fed up with it (maybe he wanted to prove something to a German car) and pulled off into the Wetherby services to let him go as for some reason he stuck to me like glue. 



Later found that he was caught on my towing hitch.......


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Clarification*

My average speed was down to 60 mph, and when traffic ahead speeded up a shade, I moved up with them, in the outside or overtaking lane, as the middle and inside lanes were occupied by slower moving traffic. The Italian was about 3 feet off my bumper. My car happened to be a big Merc, and my driving of emergency vehicles on motorways gave me prior knowledge to expect the unexpected, so tried to move ahead and away, but unable to do so, due to the impeding slower traffic in outside lane wanting to stick to 60 mph, even when the inner lanes became vacant. But the Italian went for the gaps before I could move over, as there was no rear view of the inner lanes whilst my mirrors were full of Fiat bonnet.
Happy now ?
Or will someone else pick holes ?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

pete...

just wave a white cloth out the widow next time...he ll let you go if he s italian.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian Motorhomes*

 :lol: Most Italian HGVs have a decal across the cab front that says
'ci guida Dio' - God is driving.
Many motorhomers rely on St.Christopher, and the heart of Jesus on the dashboard.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You ain't seen nothing yet. Wait until you start touring Spain.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I sympathise with you in regard to the negative comments on your driving skill Pete.
It frequently happens that three lanes of traffic are all travelling at similar speeds. Someone will pull out of the nearside lane to overtake which in turn leads to another driver pulling into the outside lane from the middle lane.
The knock on effect is that further back in the outside lane traffic slows down leaving the middle lane as a faster moving flow.

Keep on batting mate. They drive like loonies in Italy.

They probably think the same about us.

Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Clarification*



WingPete said:


> My average speed was down to 60 mph, and when traffic ahead speeded up a shade, I moved up with them, in the outside or overtaking lane, as the middle and inside lanes were occupied by slower moving traffic. The Italian was about 3 feet off my bumper. My car happened to be a big Merc, and my driving of emergency vehicles on motorways gave me prior knowledge to expect the unexpected, so tried to move ahead and away, but unable to do so, due to the impeding slower traffic in outside lane wanting to stick to 60 mph, even when the inner lanes became vacant. But the Italian went for the gaps before I could move over, as there was no rear view of the inner lanes whilst my mirrors were full of Fiat bonnet.
> Happy now ?
> Or will someone else pick holes ?


Now isn't that a rather different explanation of driving conditions than the one you gave originally?

Initially you were simply in the outside lane doing 70mph & being overtaken on the inside by other vehicles.

Now we have 3 lanes full of traffic and (how unusual) the r/hand lane is moving slowest and vehicles in lane(s) 1 and/or 2 are moving faster and someone behind was quicker at changing lanes than you were.

Had you made that clearer in the first place..............................


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I think the reference to horrednous _(sic)_ traffic holdups gave a clue what it was like, though...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

But then how does that square with "being overtaken on the inside at high speed"? 
That sounded more like after the congestion had cleared.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Stop nit picking . Its the easiest way to stop members posting.  
We have all been in similar situations to Pete.
Or don`t you use motorways.



Dave p
I will go and lie down in a darkened room, full of dusky handmaidens before I make the perilouse journey to Macclesfield.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Agree with Dave, people post and right away the critics descend on the rights and wrongs of the poster.

This happens far too often on here by those that never do wrong !!!!and does indeed dissuade people from posting, me included. 

Keith


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Record*

Just for the record. My clean licence was obtained back in 1960. Taught to drive 4 wheels by London Fire Brigade. First class tutition .
Drove all types of fire engines, including those having crash gearboxes, through to syncro models then automatics.
Always drove with due consideration to other roadusers.
Even awarded the "New of the World" Knights of the Road emblem and certificate :roll: 
Became a examiner and tutor of motorcycling licence applicants.
And drove before motorways were built, then when there were no speed maximum limits.
Am an enthusiastic driver, and use all the lanes legally to make rapid progress.
Have driven in Spain, Italy, Germany, Belgium, Denmark, Holland, Czech Republic and often through France, without misshap or experiencing the type of driving witnessed on the M 25 on Sunday.

Got that off my chest and thanks to those supportive enough to redress the balance of courteous comments.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't worry WingPete, there'll always be someone, usually a minority, who wants to have a go, right or wrong.

See this... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-94546-.html .

The Fire Service trained me too. I think we can play it cool with the best of them.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Lat year driving on a French motorway, 2 Italian motorhomes passed me, I was doing 80MPH sat nav speed. I then overtook them on a long hill as they had slowed down only to be passed on the down hill section like I was standing still  except I was still doing 80. must have thought I was racing them...lol

Must be an italian way of driving  


Richard...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I stick to 56 MPH and stay in the slow lane.

I am retired and I have done all the rushing about that I want to do.  

So....bring on the critics. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

747 said:


> I stick to 56 MPH and stay in the slow lane.
> I am retired and I have done all the rushing about that I want to do.
> So....bring on the critics. :lol:


Yep - me too! 

Stressless driving and I don't have to post anxious questions about excessive fuel consumption. :wink: :roll:

I easily get 35mpg, and often a bit more depending on the strength and direction of the wind.

If I want to get there half an hour earlier, I have this cunning plan . . . . . I set out half an hour earlier!! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Agree with the comments about "nitpicking" but it would truly be a boring forum if everyone just sagely nodded their heads and agreed with everything. I tend to look at the general meaning of the post rather than the fine detail. It takes all sorts to make the world, so keep on - diplomatically - challenging the norm (unless Norm gets upset of course :lol: )

For the record, I try and travel at 56mph but it is a bit hard with this new van - should have got one with cruise control, the 3 litre engine is lovely.......... trip showing 28mpg at the moment so probably about 25


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Record*



WingPete said:


> Just for the record. My clean licence was obtained back in 1960. Taught to drive 4 wheels by London Fire Brigade. First class tutition .
> Drove all types of fire engines, including those having crash gearboxes, through to syncro models then automatics.
> Always drove with due consideration to other roadusers.
> Even awarded the "New of the World" Knights of the Road emblem and certificate :roll:
> ...


Sorry to be "nitpicking" (if it can be described as such) but your original post described a situation that Cabby identified as driving not in accordance with the Highway Code, a view with which I concurred on the basis of what you said - BUT - your later post clarified the situation as a completely different scenario.

The moral of the story is - if you don't post any nits they can't be picked can they?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Touche!! :lol: 

Measured discussion.... unlike some forums I visit


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

why not just pull over and let them pass or is it a case of ive got a biger and better motor than you so i should be in front!!!!
stan :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

voyagerstan said:


> why not just pull over and let them pass or is it a case of ive got a biger and better motor than you so i should be in front!!!!
> stan :roll: :roll: :roll:


  Pull over 

Where to? The central reservation? :?

He was in the r/hand lane.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

quote:if you don't post any nits they can't be picked can they

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
such is life

dave p


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The thing about nits is that they often need picking. I believe they even have combs to make it easier. 

Seriously though I think that the most upset is caused by misunderstanding. What is one man’s small prick at pomposity is another’s character demolition.

As has been said before I find members of this forum pretty moderate and generally polite.

Dick


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, cruise control set to 88kph. That's enough speed for me these days.

Oh, where it suits the road/traffic/weather conditions.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> julie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't comment on German drivers but I know Italian drivers are notorious for tailgating or pulling out on you. Did he have rosary beads in his window? I think they generally rely on these to get them where they're going safely. Next time we're in Italy I'm taking mine.
> ...


Sorry didn't mean to offend. Take your point about a decent meal. I love Italian food.


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

Stanner said:


> voyagerstan said:
> 
> 
> > why not just pull over and let them pass or is it a case of ive got a biger and better motor than you so i should be in front!!!!
> ...


i would think perhaps there are 2 other lanes !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

voyagerstan said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > voyagerstan said:
> ...


But the whole reason he was in the right hand lane was because the other two were blocked with slow moving traffic. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> voyagerstan said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Wrong, the other two lanes were full of speeding, undertaking continentals in motorhomes.

That was his original beef, they were going faster than him and in the two inner lanes.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was close! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

The other lanes were full. 8O 

Dave


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

cofused dot com !!! :idea:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was not nit picking, I expressed an opinion based on the facts as they were posted.   
As a qualified cabby driving is my skill :lol: :lol: it is wonderful what one can do with a London cab which has nearly 3 lt of turbo power. :roll: :roll: 

seriously though, having had to pass numerous driving courses,theory and practical on various skill levels during my employed life, I reccon that I am in a position to.
however I also can sympathise on his situation, but also ask was he happy looking back with the original post and replies and more importantly, with his dealing of the situation.

sorry getting much too heavy.   

cabby

Are they now bringing in a new law about undertaking this year sometime.


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

hi all having reread original post , i still wander why the german motorhome managed to change lanes when someone in a car can not
stan :sleeping:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

On my many work journeys up and down the M74 from south to central scotland I happily spot MH's to pass the time, apart from on thursday I nearly never saw them they were going that fast!!

I was overtaken by a very large jazzy silver MH with blacked out indows and lots of fancy graphics on the side (i was on the inside lane, the road was quiet and I was doing about 75mph, I know, I can hear you all, I was speeding a little, sorry) the MH was italian reg and as it flew by really quite fast right behind it was another one the same,equally italian, fast, large, jazzy, silver and blacked out windows. They must have been doing 80+mph, glad it was their diesel and not mine.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*F1 Ferrari motorhomes*

 watch out busterbear,
from what I can see on Italian motorhoming forums, Scotland is defin itely the 'in' destination this July/August for Italian 'camperisti'

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thought it may be of interest to see what the Highway Code says about overtaking on the left.

*Lane discipline*

Rule 264 
You should always drive in the left-hand lane when the road ahead is clear.

If you are overtaking a number of slower-moving vehicles, you should return to the left-hand lane as soon as you are safely past.

Rule 268

Do not overtake on the left or move to a lane on your left to overtake.

In congested conditions, where adjacent lanes of traffic are moving at similar speeds, traffic in left-hand lanes may sometimes be moving faster than traffic to the right. In these conditions you may keep up with the traffic in your lane even if this means passing traffic in the lane to your right.

Do not weave in and out of lanes to overtake.
_____________________________________________________

The rules do their level best to discourage drivers from remaining in the outside or centre lane once they are safely past the vehicle they are overtaking.

In rule 268 it now goes on to a 'Do Not' statement regarding moving to the left in order to overtake.

Some drivers obviously must consider this an encouragement to remain in one of the outside lanes if it is their intention to carry on overtaking. Whilst I do not agree with their sentiments, rule 268 would seem to prohibit them from even moving into a left hand lane if they are still intent on overtaking.


----------

